

Microtubules: was Penrose right? - mpweiher
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/01/140116085105.htm

======
VMG
WP article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestrated_objective_reductio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestrated_objective_reduction)

Excerpt:

> The Penrose–Lucas argument states that, because humans are capable of
> knowing the truth of Gödel-unprovable statements, human thought is
> necessarily non-computable.[15]

------
dekhn
Hammeroff's ideas are interesting and I would like to subscribe to his
newsletter.

